# Louisiana Limits Good News



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

The first good news is the fishing is great right now at Sabine Lake.

The second good news is the jetties action is about to turn on.

The next great news is June 9th and 10th are Louisiana FREE fishing dates for 2018. No fishing license required.

The best news is I have both of those dates open. So send me an PM to reserve a date.

Let's go fishing!!


----------

